# 51lb KINGFISH



## GROUPER321

GREAT DAY ON THE WATER OUT OF CARRABELLE, FL A GREAT MESS OF FISH AND A 51lb KING AND A LIMIT OF 3 RED GROUPER LEVIS WAS 23lb GREAT FISHING. CPT. BRANDON PRATT 

:usaflag..


----------



## diesel84

Nice King:bowdown


----------



## Magic236

That is one stud King. Congrats and thanks for the post..........


----------



## Matt09

Man that fish is a hoss.


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro

Thats a fine Smoker! Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## B.CARR

looks like a great day on the water and some good fish.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Wow... VERY nice day on the water!!! :bowdown :letsdrink


----------



## aldeepdropper

Nice catch,where is the pic of the 51 lb. king?The one in the pic is about 35lbs.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Well as long as we are commenting on old posts. That sure looks like the front deck of a 21 cape horn...


----------



## John B.

dang!


----------



## GROUPER321

THATS RIGHT GOOD OLE 21 :usaflag


----------



## GROUPER321

NOT SURE WHAT KINDA SCALE YOUR USING, BUT ITS A IGFA/FWC CERTIFED SCALE FOR THE KINGFISH TOURNMENT. :usaflag


----------



## P-cola_Native

Nice king, but no way it is 50lbs. Might need to get the scales recalibrated.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Nice king and thats a fatty red grouper!


----------



## FishEyez

> *P-cola_Native (4/21/2009)*Nice king, but no way it is 50lbs. Might need to get the scales recalibrated.


Ya...I'll agree with that statement. Now maybe you were saying that they both weighed a total of 51lbs perhaps.


----------



## John B.

that king might be 35, good king and groupers none the less


----------



## MARLIN DOG

yeah no way that fish is 50


----------

